# Tools for the Raw Feeder



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

What tools do you guys use or recommend for preparing raw meals? Any particular knives? What do you find works best for cutting through bone?

I have 3 months worth of food in my freezer, but I'm already planning ahead







I think each time I do it I'll learn new tricks to make life easier. 

Thanks!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I just have a scale and a pair of kitchen scissors that I use when I buy whole chickens (I find it easier to cut them up with scissors than to cut with a knife.) Other than that, I just use whatever I have. I have never gotten RMBs large enough to need to be cut up, so Ic an't help you there!

OH! And tons and tons of quart-sized ziplock bags to put the meals in that you measure out. GET THE NAME BRAND! I tried to buy the cheap bags and they just leaked all over the place. I washed and reused mine, so it wasn't a huge expense.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

1 digital scale

1 AMAZING KNIFE ($150.00 gift from my gramps - thanks grandpa!)

1 pair of really good kitchen scissors

1 chopping board (seperate from ours)

TONES of plastic freezer bags

That's about all I use, oh and 1 plastic storage bin to put the boxes in to defrost.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I use a digital scale, a meat cleaver and for MM the big knife in my knife block, a separate raw meat cutting board and those freezer bags (different sizes), and I also use either our large cooler or plastic storage bin to defrost meat. I also started using a plastic table cloth (like a picnic table one) to feed the dogs on.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Kitchen scale, meat cleaver, several plastic dishwasher safe cutting boards (I use the same cutting boards for the dogs' meat as for human. Raw meat is raw meat, imo.) I use a variety of knives, and I have a great knife sharpener.

Glad or Ziploc brand storage containers for freezing meat. I use bags, but I try to use containers more. Cheaper over the long haul, easier to use, and better for the environment. 

Also, a chest freezer.







And a dishwasher.









And I have a meat grinder. Not necessary unless you plan to feed your dog some or mostly ground bone. But very handy.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

while we are talking about tools/equipment: what size freezer should one get? I am looking at craigslist and can find one pretty cheap but not sure as far as sizes go.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Digital kitchen scale
Knives
ziploc bags
glad containers
freezer

I think ours is like a 9cu/ft freezer...it's not huge but it's able to fit in our laundry room. I've got about 120lbs in it right now and it's just covering the bottom with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Mike, I would get the biggest freezer I could if I were you. I have 3 freezers and I still have to rent a locker for storage during hunting season.









I use poultry shears, a large cheapo serrated butcher knife, and a very sharp smaller butcher knife for cutting. I store RMB and MM in plastic shoe boxes. I store OM and tripe in smaller plastic containers (gladware). I have a plastic dishpan in the fridge to store all the thawed dog food. I have a grinder for "travel food" (easier to pack in a cooler). I also have a digital scale that I use occasionally. I have a pair of to-the-elbow rubber gloves that I wear when I process tripe







.

I use a sawzall for butchering large animals.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Mike, 

I feed 3 cats and 1 German Shepherd and live in an apartment but my freezer is the biggest I could find at 30 cu. feet.

I actually bought it used but it works great and is new looking, except for a few scratches on one side (against the wall so it doesn't really matter).

I would love to have another one for extra meat but am limiting myself for now.. haha..

Go with the biggest you can afford/fit in the space/find.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

A band saw is handy if you want to cut up large chunks of frozen meat or large bones.


----------

